# DreamWeaverMX error - sharing violation



## dirmar (Nov 19, 2008)

This subject has been dealt with in November last year, but without a successful solution. Possible solutions were posted by jamiemac2005:

Hey, i don't know the specific error, but it sounds as if table.htm (the file that dw uses to insert tables) is already in use when you try to use it. Does this happen every time you try to insert a table?

Try locating the table.html file and check it's permissions, also try changing the filename/something simple like that to ensure there are no permissions errors, (make sure you change it back).

Does it happen when inserting any other object? etc?

It could be a compatibility issue, i use DW8 on Vista and i get them, you could try running the program in compatibility mode?

I am having the same problem. I think only in Vista Ultimate and Windows 7 Ultimate, never did in Windows XP.
While trying to insert a table in Dreamweaver MX, it works only as long as I do not change any of the default parameter settings. When I change even one, the following error message comes up & shuts down the program:
"A sharing violation occurred while accessing C:\Users\Dirk\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia MX\Configuration\Objects\Common\Table.htm."
After restarting Dreamweaver, the Insert Table command does not respond at all. When I try to change or delete the file Table.htm it says "Denied, because the file is open in Dreamweaver". After closing Dreamweaver, I can delete or rename the file and I can use Insert a table, again only without changing the parameters. It also creates a new Table.htm file. In the created table I can change the parameters either in Properties or in the code.

I have followed jamiemac2005 suggestions, e.g. to run the program in Compatibility mode, but no change. All other inserts work without problem. I have also sent the original poster a private message but have not heard anything yet.

Any light on this annoying phenomenon would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Dirk


----------

